
The missing 16inch MacBook pro - Ayomi
https://medium.com/@ayomi.igandan/the-missing-16-macbook-pro-da3d7889d4ad
======
Hackbraten
Your MacBook Pro definitely needs that dGPU for at least one reason: external
displays.

Any software developer who cherishes their health uses a proper keyboard and
mouse as often as they can, and that setup lends itself to using an external
screen, too.

If you do frontend work, your external display should also have HiDPI – if
only to give you a chance to notice when you introduce bugs or regressions for
2x/3x users.

I believe a dGPU is required for the MBP to drive an external screen with such
a resolution at decent frame rates.

------
llampx
I'm not sure if the GPU is really the most expensive part of the machine, but
if it is possible to save $200-300 there, it should absolutely be an option.
Given that Apple has been listening to customer feedback recently, this is
something they should address.

All of the Intel CPUs used in the Macbook Pros have built-in graphics anyway,
and they are the Iris variants to boot, which are more powerful than the iGPUs
used by most other Windows laptop manufacturers.

